# Platy Fry



## China patterns (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the form and fairly new to keeping fish. (9months)

I had a biorb for a while which encountered lots of problems, heater broke, orb cracked, fish died.

I now have an Aquanano square 55l tank housing two tetras from my original orb stock ( lone survivors these guys are unusually hardy)

I cycled the tank for two weeks with the tetras - not ideal I know but didn't have much choice. 

Three weeks ago I purchased two platy's to keep them company.
Platy 1 died within two days - stress from being moved I think.

Water tested with a liquid PAC testing kit
Amonia 0
Nitrite 0.25
Nitrate 30ppm

Started 11l water changes every other day

Four days later the other platy which was fine and seemed happy in the tank also died. 

I took a sample of water to the pet shop who confirmed 
Amonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 40ppm

Two days later I found around 30 fry in the filter.managed to save 20/21 of them.

I have them in a breeder hutch floating at the top of the tank. Two weeks in and they seem to be doing well.

I'm doing a tank clean and a 11l water change once a week. Peramiters seem stable. Feeding them crushed flake 2-4 times a day and removing un- eaten food.

Q1) could mother platy have died from child birth?

Q2) one or two escape every so often and slip through the filter slots in the back. I have tried putting some net over the top which seems to have worked. Just need to keep it clean as it sometimes blocks flow. Is this okay to do.

Q3) how long should i keep them in the hatch? would they be okay to go in with the two tetra( can't tell how big their mouths are- want to save my orphans  ) 

I hope I have included enough information here. Wasn't prepared for fry but great to see them develop.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

Amanda


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

is possible a pregnant fish can die after birth because of stress of being moved into a new tank, happened to all my guppies in my small tank after I brought them
keep your net unblocked and it will be fine, I do the same with a pre filter
don't use breeder net, I have tetras and they don't bother with my fry, if its too big for their mouths they wont eat them


----------



## China patterns (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks weedkiller,

I have introduced them to the tank and they se to be getting on alright for the time being. Will keep an eye on them


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

I introduced my fry to my tank and my fish just all swooped right in and ate them,i saved a couple.So i would watch out carefully as they can mistake them for food


----------



## China patterns (Jul 4, 2013)

Glad to report that the fry and doing well. About 15 survived and are growing up. The tetra's ignore them for the most part.


----------

